# Where to go for waxing?



## Superflysister (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey ladies

Can you recommend a good place to go in Dubai for waxing? 

Thanks
Superflysister


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

depends on where you live
i like Nailstation in Jumeirah Town Center, just next to Mercato mall
04-3490123
very hygenic and nice lady's salon


----------



## Superflysister (Sep 3, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> depends on where you live
> i like Nailstation in Jumeirah Town Center, just next to Mercato mall
> 04-3490123
> very hygenic and nice lady's salon


Thank you! How much do they charge approx.?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Superflysister said:


> Thank you! How much do they charge approx.?


oh, not too much, same like others... I don't remember exactly as I usually do waxing along with manicure and pedicure, but something like:
145 AED - manicure+pedicure classic
110 AED - full legs
90 AED - full bikini
45 AED - half arms
approximately like that, give them a buzz, they'll give you exact prices... if you need to choose a lady for your waxing, ask for Shrada - she's good.


----------

